# Purple Maxx



## choppapocolypto (Mar 23, 2008)

I baught some purple max I added about tspn. Per gallon my plants got darker...... anybody else used this stuff b4


----------



## rbahadosingh (Mar 23, 2008)

where can you get it from?


----------



## choppapocolypto (Mar 23, 2008)

I got it at the hydro store by my house PURPLE MAX 472ml. $36.95. Formerly known as "Stacker" and now known as Purple Maxx Snow Storm.


----------



## trichomie (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey there. I used it on my last round of SSH X bullrider. I saw mild purpling. maybe just the tips of the main nug calyxs. I was amazing by the trichome production though. If you read the back of the bottle it says they used to call it snow storm which i think would be a more fitting name. But it works well in the res for hydro just dont overdue. peace


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 25, 2008)

Havent used it yet as they dont advise using it in aero setup but I use thier Gravity and thier BushMaster all made by Humboldt County's own


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 25, 2008)

I use it in DWC and I saw a little purple in the tops of my buds. Also lots of trichs, but I can't say for sure if it was the Purple Maxx or not.


----------



## Purplecheeser (Mar 26, 2008)

Purple max maximizes trich developement. Bushmaster cuts flowering time by 1-2 weeks because it doesnt go through the "strech" phase, it immediately induces flowering, and maximized yeild. Some people dont like to use it because the buds grow so fast and big that the trichomes cant keep up with the bud, resulting in less potent but alot of bud


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2008)

I really wanna try that stuff, I just picked up the gravity, I highly reccomend it. I wanna use em both. Gonna go to soil and use em in a sog cab soil grow. will post results


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2008)

Use the gravity in last 2 weeks or so.2 days since I used first does of it and it does make a nice noticeable difference but it does speed the flowering up and has already started to give my plants a purple look to the fans which is weird and it causes leaf droop as described on the bottle but it does get the buds thickening up and filling real nice..I am also noticeing it is giving some leaves a weird freckled look like tiny orangish brown dots.It has the similar look to when you have spidermites but just a leaf or 2 here and there but I still like it


----------



## FollowerOfDemeter (Mar 28, 2008)

Just be careful with any Humbolt County product, they can burn like a bitch! Less IS more!


----------



## jimgl38 (Dec 13, 2008)

Have been using for 2 weeks now have notice ph going from 7 to 8 after water with theses products and some tips browning. Have been adding 3 table spoons of vinger with each gallon of water seems to bring the ph down to 6 to 6.5 after watering then they level out to 7 by next day. Have seen increased growth in buds and since been keeping close eye on ph tip browing has stopped.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Dec 19, 2008)

are you running 6.5 ph all the time cause thats pretty high. I would keep it no higher then 6. Not to mention that you should check your PH atleast once a day, no matter what products you use


----------



## jimgl38 (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my crops in a 5x7 room 7 foot ceiling. I used gravity on 4 strait waterings and purple max once a week no other fertilizer and 3 tables spoon of vingar per gallon of water. I will try some small dose of 10 30 20 bloom fertilzer next with a tea spoon of 0 46 0 triple phosphate for the next month with the weekly purple max. Will post more picture next month.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

here is a lil side by side experiment with purple maxx. they are about 1 week apart in flowering. I foliar feed with PM once a week after week 3, then stop at week 6. week 8 I feed gravity, and pm once more before the final flush.

pic 1 plant with PM
pic 2 plant w/o PM


----------



## bigbagdylan (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow thats a pretty big difference. Would this purple maxx make my durban poison really really purple if I use it and still put my plant in first frost?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

the product doesnt guarantee purple. It's a color enhancer so it brings the color out of your plants..Those two plants were from seeds I had..It was purple weed. I think pm is good for mad resin production. It hella increases trichs


----------



## bigbagdylan (Dec 21, 2008)

thats cool purple bud around here sells for more!!! My default picture is just from putting my plant out in first and second frost it was sooo purple when I harvested it.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 21, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> here is a lil side by side experiment with purple maxx. they are about 1 week apart in flowering. I foliar feed with PM once a week after week 3, then stop at week 6. week 8 I feed gravity, and pm once more before the final flush.
> 
> pic 1 plant with PM
> pic 2 plant w/o PM


very nice plants smokey whats the strain????


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

my buddy called it brainwreck..He made the cross himself, trainwreck, and blue dragon. Upon further investigation Ive noticed brainwreck is a white widow/trainwreck cross. 

I have about a month left on those babies


----------



## Entheogenic Shaman (Dec 27, 2008)

Is there a method to use Purple Maxx in the Res for hydro or should it just be used as foliar?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

im not sure..you should experiment..


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2008)

hey smokey... blue dragon? thats the strain made by "the rev" right?? i've been looking for it..do u no were to come across it??...peace..meangreen69


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 1, 2009)

im gonna get some


----------



## ELee (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there anything organic you can use to enhance trichrome production?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

purple maxx is organic


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 15, 2009)

im flushing wiT ANYBODY ELSE


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 16, 2009)

bump let keep this alive anybody else


----------



## greenplanetguru (Jun 18, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> bump let keep this alive anybody else


Nice looking buds oldman... Dankalicious! I haven't used Purple Maxx yet... I just ordered a bottle online to try. I'm just starting week 6 and should have my PM by tomorrow. Do you foliar feed with PM or water it in and what rates have worked for you? I also ordered Gravity. I've done lots of searching the forums and I think I'll wait to use Gravity until I'm going into week 8 for the flush... I'm just looking for a little added stress to really amber things up and it sounds like between the light regiment and the Gravity the girls will firm up and should freak out a bit and slather on the goo to deal with their anguish...

Thanks!


----------



## narnar (Jun 18, 2009)

i seen it from its start it a waste of money!!!!!


----------



## Barron (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice buds smokey!


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

purple maxx not a waste when i first started to grow i spend all of money on nute and decide to c wat really work and purple maxx really work my plant havent turned purple because i cant frigure how to get cooler temp and no i dont foilar feed i fush wit it i add it in till my ppm was 400 i flush for twodays then add nute my plants have became more sugary


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

check out my thread


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

any body use this


----------



## orangeade5 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have it but don't use it yet


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

i flush wit it for two days and seen a difernt more sugar


----------



## Barron (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm gonna defiantly try it.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

it worth it jus use it light i flush with it and my ppm was at 400 for two day try for if you want but i wanned to put plant back on bloom nute


----------



## somebody041 (Jun 19, 2009)

i have been thinking about picking up a bottle of this stuff. have anybody used it in conjunction with the BMO line? my last run with BMO was great but i was somewhat disappointed by the lack of crystals.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 22, 2009)

it really work


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 22, 2009)

i foliar feed with purple maxx after the third week about 3 times a week until week 6. its great stuff!


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 22, 2009)

i havent foliar feed with purple maxx but ima start


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 23, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> i havent foliar feed with purple maxx but ima start


ive heard from several experienced growers that foliar was the only way to go. never tried watering with it. 

when you foliar feed, you spray the plants right before they go dark. In the morning the sugar fairy should have visited your crop


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ive heard from several experienced growers that foliar was the only way to go. never tried watering with it.
> 
> when you foliar feed, you spray the plants right before they go dark. In the morning the sugar fairy should have visited your crop


So are you seeing trichs or sugar crystals?


----------



## smellychronic (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got back from the hydro store, the new purple maxx is in the new styled/named bottles. SNOW STORM


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 24, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So are you seeing trichs or sugar crystals?


use your imagination


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 24, 2009)

smellychronic said:


> Just got back from the hydro store, the new purple maxx is in the new styled/named bottles. SNOW STORM


it used to be called snowstorm..purple maxx is the updated formula. unless they switched it back again


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 24, 2009)

A hydro store near me sells both. The snow storm lable doesnt say it does half the stuff purple maxx does.


----------



## Quickee (Jun 24, 2009)

are yall washing or spray straight water on your leaves after you foliar feed with this stuff? any resdue or what?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 24, 2009)

Quickee said:


> are yall washing or spray straight water on your leaves after you foliar feed with this stuff? any resdue or what?


i spray it on at the beginning of darkness..I dont wipe anything. I just give the plant a few good sprays. I dont want to drench it.


----------



## Quickee (Jun 24, 2009)

cool ive had the bottle for a while now..been waiting on the blueberry and purple lady to get futher into flowering before i start to use it..my blueberry has a mg def right now so im gonna wait till i resolve that..it think im at day 31 right now..of flowering..dp blueberry and g13 purple lady


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 24, 2009)

ive given 2 of my plants maxx in the final 2 1/2- 3 weeks. Not too much interested in the color change moreso resin production. I'll try and post some pics. Or just visit my journal links in the sig.


----------



## Quickee (Jun 25, 2009)

well i have two purple stains so i was looking at purple max to hype it up a bit..maybe make the colors a little more deep../shrugs we"ll see..its g13 purple lady and dp blueberry...im kinda of nervous about using it but i guess if i use it towards the end of the flowering like it says..it will be harder to burn up the plants that quick..


----------



## high times (Oct 16, 2009)

I just bought some purple maxx and gravity. I'm in about 4.5-5th week of flower. I started spraying for 2 days straight using 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. I sware after 2 days the amount of trichs doubled!!! I just watered today using I think a 1/4 teaspoon to be safe, can't remember if 1/4 or 1/2 lol too to remember. I heard using alot of molases with the gravity will greatly increase the effectiveness of the gravity. But I will be keeping a close journal of all my results with this because it seems that it is so hard to find good information about it. So I am aiming to at least help that. Also, I am using other new things such as fulvic acid and humic acid too if anyone is interested.


----------



## high times (Oct 16, 2009)

> I am using other new things such as fulvic acid and humic acid


new to me at least


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Indica (Oct 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Snowstorm Ultra they came out with ?

Right now I use the Purple Maxx through the entire life cycle of my plants.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

ive been usin purple maxx on my autos as well


----------



## houstonblowskush (Nov 1, 2009)

Ive used all 4 bushmaster, purple maxx, gravity and snow storm ultra. The only one I still use is the snow storm ultra. One its a "syntehic organic" which is close enough for me to organic. Then its basically the final version of purple maxxx. If you are buying purple maxxx to turn plants purple, congratulations you have just wasted your money and time! When the company themselves claims that the actual purple of the plants is rare, that should be a red light that it doesn't work. What it does do is increase trich coverage. On the snow storm ultra is says basically whats in purplemaxxx is basically in that bottle minus the shaky extra that makes the plant purple. Your best bet is snow storm ultra. If you want a purple plant buy one, or drop the temps in the grow rooms.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmm sounds like a interesting product.


----------



## Dr. Indica (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't buy it to turn the plants purple, it does far more than that. When used during the seedling stage it causes massive root production. During the vegetative stage it helps plants to stack their nodes closer together and then during the final phase of flowering it helps a little with trich production. I was just wondering if the Snow Storm Ultra helped trich production more and if anyone had experimented with using both of the products together.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

here are some pics of mine at 3 weeks an 2weeks. jus foiled wit purp maxx for first time. plantin 4 hindus fem today as well.


----------



## Dr. Indica (Nov 1, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> here are some pics of mine at 3 weeks an 2weeks. jus foiled wit purp maxx for first time. plantin 4 hindus fem today as well.


Those are looking very lovely


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

I am using Snowstorm Ultra right now. I have been using it with my regular nutes, and haven't noticed anything super special. At the same time I added Botanicare Sweet Citrus, and GH Floralicious. My main nutrient line is Technaflora and all of their additives. This is the first time with these nutrients etc. Should be interesting.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

tHANKS BRO. THEY ARE GROWING PRETTY FAST


----------



## Proffesor Burns (Nov 3, 2009)

i am using snowstorm ultra and it is working wonders for me i use it every watering all of the way through flowering and i use gravity the last 3 weeks b4 i flush right now im about start my first week of using gravity but so far the snowstorm ultra has rained down trichs on my buds so im happy im also looking forward to buying the purple maxx


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

i want to pick up some of that gravity


----------



## punker (Nov 8, 2009)

i have the gravity, i have a question about molasses...how much do you all use per gallon of water and what is the main purpose of the molasses.....also i heard that some flush with molasses also? is this the molasses at the store? sorry for the noob questions


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 10, 2009)

yup same mollasses. i get mine from walmart and the brand is called grandma's. it helps with a sweeter taste of buds after a proper cure an i also here that the plant like the microorganisms it provides plus it fattens up the buds i believe and adds density, i may be wrong but i use it with my nutes at 2 tbsp per gallon. wen i flush i will be using only water with 4 tbsp mollasses per gallon


----------



## punker (Nov 10, 2009)

great, i think that I will pick some up today....I got the purple maxx but I am waiting for my flowers to start developing more before I start to apply it... here are some of the latest pics...growing gods gift and sour bobble... i want them sweet!!!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

i got an autoflower sog goin now an after im done with this one im growing 15 burmese kush seeds or bubba kush fems under 1200 watts an im usin the purp and gravity, im goin to vegg for 6 or 8 weeks as well. wut do u think i can yield from that.


----------



## punker (Nov 11, 2009)

(12*2)+/-10%, id guess between 21.6 and 26.4 ounces id say....


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2009)

i used snow storm ultra last grow. bud came out great... had lots of trichs but not as much as ive seen around here. I can say for sure if the snow storm ultra helped with the great bud i am currently smoking because i didnt have a plant to compare it to. i will continue to use this product this grow.

i see lots of people are foliar feeding with this product. i never tried that. ive always been skeptical about using products on fruit. no one is worried about smoking this stuff later?


----------



## punker (Nov 11, 2009)

its organic


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2009)

i know it is organic. so is lots of other stuff i wouldnt smoke. doesnt this remain on the bud till it is finished?


----------



## Surfr (Nov 11, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> i know it is organic. so is lots of other stuff i wouldnt smoke. doesnt this remain on the bud till it is finished?


You usually foliar feed in veg and in bloom before the buds start to set...


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks man thats what i wanted to hear


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 12, 2009)

i foiler with purple maxx up into week 5 of flower on my auto grows, and i will use it as a foiler on my reg kush strains up untill weeks 5 of flower as well. not heavy sprays, jus light misting. my autoflowers have responded well to it as a foiler and feed with my biobizz line


----------



## punker (Nov 12, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> i know it is organic. so is lots of other stuff i wouldnt smoke. doesnt this remain on the bud till it is finished?


yeah you wont smoke it but i bet you will go eat fast food or have a red bull or soda or god knows whats in food today...not to mention the pesticides on todays fruits and produce


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 12, 2009)

i grow organic for a reason.


----------



## punker (Nov 12, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> i grow organic for a reason.


its organic


----------



## zues (Nov 13, 2009)

So im confused do u use maxx in the begini or the end of the grow an how do u apply gravity an when do u apply it an which one is better bushmaster or gravity im a noob i heard on guy say he starts week three then three times a week till week six then i heard another say he does it the last 2 weeks of his grow .... Please help dudes


----------



## irishboy (Nov 13, 2009)

zues said:


> So im confused do u use maxx in the begini or the end of the grow an how do u apply gravity an when do u apply it an which one is better bushmaster or gravity im a noob i heard on guy say he starts week three then three times a week till week six then i heard another say he does it the last 2 weeks of his grow .... Please help dudes


bush master is used when you want ur plants to stop growing tall. purple max/snow strom is used when u see flowering develope to get more trichs added. gravity is used the last 2-3 weeks of flowering, use it twice to harden and add weight to ur buds.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 14, 2009)

wakey bakey all. last spraying with purpmaxx today. only feeding with it now.


----------



## zues (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks irishboy last question so start sprayin wit maxx like a week after i throw them into 12/12 ... An for auto or low rider jus do it around like wek five or somethin


----------



## irishboy (Nov 14, 2009)

zues said:


> Thanks irishboy last question so start sprayin wit maxx like a week after i throw them into 12/12 ... An for auto or low rider jus do it around like wek five or somethin


once you see the flowers start, spray them, then once they get bigger i would just feed them with it so u dont get mold.


----------



## zues (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks irishboy im goin to get some purple wreck an some maxx an scrog it then hit the tops wit gravity


----------



## zues (Nov 14, 2009)

So with bushmaster do u spray the tops or feed it to it from seed to two weeks before finish


----------



## irishboy (Nov 14, 2009)

zues said:


> So with bushmaster do u spray the tops or feed it to it from seed to two weeks before finish


 
i belive u use it only one time when your happy with the higth of your plant and dont want it to grow taller, usaly use it right befor flowering.

if you google their prouduts they will say more info on this stuff, that how i learnd. 

just start looking at differnt sites and some will have the directions on their.


----------



## punker (Nov 17, 2009)

started spraying today.......i started using 1 ml per 8fl oz...


----------



## linewinder (Nov 17, 2009)

Used Purple Rain in my last batch and one plant did turn purple on some leaves and stems, but the other 2 were normal (green). Did a good job of keeping the buds in tighter form and harder nuggets.


----------



## kjar (Nov 21, 2009)

I went to my local hydro store to pick up some 8oz bottles of snowstorm ultra, gravity, and bushmaster. I wanted to give them a test run and supplement my current nutes so i didn't want to buy very much. Each 8oz bottle was 40$ or more. over 120$ for all three and a total of 24oz, that shit is ridiculous. Do any of you guys know a legit online grow store that supplies these Humboldt products for a reasonable price? Preferably one that does not say anything about hydro/fertilizer on the credit card statement?

thanks


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 21, 2009)

I should pick some of this stuff up.
It doesn't really turn your buds purple does it?
2 of my plants have slight hints of purple staring to form i'm on my last 2 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## kjar (Nov 21, 2009)

does anyone know what the actual ingredients are for Snowstorm ultra, gravity, and bushmaster?


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## punker (Nov 21, 2009)

umm my hydro store had teh snow storm 8oz for 11 bucks the purple maxx 8 oz for 24 and smaller bottle of bush for like 19....40 is wayyyyy to much, id just shop around


----------



## kjar (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah, I'm not paying that much even if the stuff is amazing. problem is I don't know of any other hydro stores around here.


----------



## punker (Nov 21, 2009)

im sure there is a million places onlines selling it for a reasonable price, but im sure you already knew that..but yeah, amazing, prolly worth the 120 because it does last forever! just be careful because its super strong!


----------



## kjar (Nov 21, 2009)

I just don't want grow supplies showing up on my credit card bill.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

kjar said:


> I just don't want grow supplies showing up on my credit card bill.



even if they did what they gonna do??? raid you for your super tomatoes? LOL


----------



## kjar (Nov 22, 2009)

not worried about a raid, I have other reasons. I'll figure something out but I'm sure as hell not paying $40+ for an 8oz bottle of snowstorm or anything for that matter at my local hydro store. I draw the line when I start spending more money feeding my plants than I do feeding myself.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

kjar said:


> not worried about a raid, I have other reasons. I'll figure something out but I'm sure as hell not paying $40+ for an 8oz bottle of snowstorm or anything for that matter at my local hydro store. I draw the line when I start spending more money feeding my plants than I do feeding myself.



damn bro my hydro shop gave me two free 8oz bottles of now storm ultra when i picked up some supplies...


----------



## kjar (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah it's total bullshit. I expect a retail markup plus extra for it being a specialty store but 40$ for something that cost 10$ online is ridiculous. I've never got free stuff from them either. the worst part of my last visit was when I asked if they had worm castings. The lady had never heard the words "worm casting" in her life. I could be a better employee there...


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

kjar said:


> Yeah it's total bullshit. I expect a retail markup plus extra for it being a specialty store but 40$ for something that cost 10$ online is ridiculous. I've never got free stuff from them either. the worst part of my last visit was when I asked if they had worm castings. The lady had never heard the words "worm casting" in her life. I could be a better employee there...



Sounds like you need a new hydro shop. Have you tried htg supply? They are the best...


----------



## kjar (Nov 22, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Sounds like you need a new hydro shop. Have you tried htg supply? They are the best...


no, what shows up on the CC bill?

I'll be visiting my family this winter so I'm going to check the grow stores in their city. Hopefully they aren't big shysters like my local store. It's weird I'm in a big city but they are the only grow store around no competition what so ever.

thanks for the tip i'll look in to it


----------



## punker (Nov 22, 2009)

kjar said:


> no, what shows up on the CC bill?
> 
> I'll be visiting my family this winter so I'm going to check the grow stores in their city. Hopefully they aren't big shysters like my local store. It's weird I'm in a big city but they are the only grow store around no competition what so ever.
> 
> thanks for the tip i'll look in to it


shitty world..im glad im around millions of people.... lol


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

kjar said:


> no, what shows up on the CC bill?
> 
> I'll be visiting my family this winter so I'm going to check the grow stores in their city. Hopefully they aren't big shysters like my local store. It's weird I'm in a big city but they are the only grow store around no competition what so ever.
> 
> thanks for the tip i'll look in to it


Well i know if your order from htg. All that will show on your statement is just that: htg... Nothing else, not weed store galore or pot head central. Shit, most all grow supply stores have some kind of discrete billing thing like that. Even when i order seeds it just says attitude gifts not, buy pot seeds.com... I wouldnt worry bout this kind of thing that much bro. As long as your p's and q's are in order you will be fine.


----------



## dagvillian (Nov 23, 2009)

All i can say is the stuff never worked 4 me and i tried it all different ways, dont waste your money,drop your temp, if you want more crystals, use GH floralicous plus from begining 2 end.


----------



## kjar (Nov 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Well i know if your order from htg. All that will show on your statement is just that: htg... Nothing else, not weed store galore or pot head central. Shit, most all grow supply stores have some kind of discrete billing thing like that. Even when i order seeds it just says attitude gifts not, buy pot seeds.com... I wouldnt worry bout this kind of thing that much bro. As long as your p's and q's are in order you will be fine.


I'm totally not worried about it saying anything about pot. obviously no store would have the bill say something like that. However, right now I want to avoid my bill saying anything about garden or hydro etc. I'm not worried about the feds or raids; I'm not paranoid about legal authorities at all. I have other personal reasons for staying secretive about my exploits.


----------



## nikk (Nov 23, 2009)

kjar said:


> I'm totally not worried about it saying anything about pot. obviously no store would have the bill say something like that. However, right now I want to avoid my bill saying anything about garden or hydro etc. I'm not worried about the feds or raids; I'm not paranoid about legal authorities at all. I have other personal reasons for staying secretive about my exploits.



you afraid momma gonna find out you smoke and smack the shit outta you.....stop being such a pussy and get a disposable fuckin debit card....problem solved....unless you got a problem wit being too discreet


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

kjar said:


> I'm totally not worried about it saying anything about pot. obviously no store would have the bill say something like that. However, right now I want to avoid my bill saying anything about garden or hydro etc. I'm not worried about the feds or raids; I'm not paranoid about legal authorities at all. I have other personal reasons for staying secretive about my exploits.



oh, i see ...


----------



## punker (Nov 23, 2009)

i hate pussys and i dont like shit!!! www.myspace.com/thespits.....stop being a pussy


----------



## Purple smoker (Oct 25, 2010)

How do u apply it I just bought I a bottle of purple max. I got 4 super grape ape in a Phototron. Can someone tell me do you add it the nutrients or just do the soil? I only have 3 weeks left of flowering.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 26, 2010)

Purple smoker said:


> How do u apply it I just bought I a bottle of purple max. I got 4 super grape ape in a Phototron. Can someone tell me do you add it the nutrients or just do the soil? I only have 3 weeks left of flowering.


i like to foliar feed 30 min before the lights go off. at week 3-6. then from week 6 i use gravity. you could try applying it in the soil, but ive seen great results with foliar


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 6, 2010)

Bringing this thread back from the dead! I'd love to see some more people's results from using Purple Maxx. My last grow was AK47 and dispite it being a summer grow (higher temps) it developed a lot of purple weeks 8-10. I just got some Purple Maxx for my current grow so see if it really changes the colors. If i see no results no big deal, its only $25. If it really turns everything purple it would be great, patients love purple!


----------



## FlyingOrangeDutchman (Nov 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i grow organic for a reason.


You're stoner logic makes no sense my good sir. If you grow organic for the reason of growing organic then why wouldn't you use a product labeled organic? That's like saying your a vegetarian but don't eat lettuce? Usually people don't eat things cause of the way it tastes. If that's what your arguing then that's your opinion. I grow organically and I use Purple Maxx; and I do so for a reason.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 25, 2010)

This sunday i will be 7 days into flowering and i am going to give my first dose of Purple Maxx to the girls. I am only using it on a few plants and plan to use it once a week as a foliar feed. I can't wait to see the results, if there are any....


----------



## Trevor Ellis (Nov 26, 2010)

i agree. i have used the gravity, bushmaster, and purple maxx, and the best advice is if you choose to use them go light and be careful. the bushmaster is just sea kelp extract and while highly concentrated i have always liked. Still all of these products can burn the hell out of your plants. especially the purple maxx. i always used it as a foliar spray which i believe is a mistake. the gravity is cool. raise the lights for sure like it says on the bottle because i got the tips of my plants torched one time. It is also strong stuff so i have seen the orange spotting on the leaves. And the brittle sugar leaves coming off the colas i didnt care for. As for the bushmaster which i like and use,it does kick the plants into flower mode real fast. i wouldnts go so far as to say it finishes 2 weeks sooner. and for the underdevelopment of trichromes due to its use i would say no. i grow under the credo " if it looks ready, wait a week." so if the trichromes arents ready let em go. as for the gravity and bushmaster i ultimately stopped using them. I just personally prefer my plants to be as strong as possible during the flush phase.


----------



## malignant (Nov 26, 2010)

dagvillian said:


> All i can say is the stuff never worked 4 me and i tried it all different ways, dont waste your money,drop your temp, if you want more crystals, use GH floralicous plus from begining 2 end.


you must not have used it correctly.. it has results, and giving gh floralicous+ is like feeding your pland mc donalds... sure its fat and sticky, but its the difference between a fat chick and a hot one.. still get the job done but...


----------



## malignant (Nov 26, 2010)

Trevor Ellis said:


> i agree. i have used the gravity, bushmaster, and purple maxx, and the best advice is if you choose to use them go light and be careful. the bushmaster is just sea kelp extract and while highly concentrated i have always liked. Still all of these products can burn the hell out of your plants. especially the purple maxx. i always used it as a foliar spray which i believe is a mistake. the gravity is cool. raise the lights for sure like it says on the bottle because i got the tips of my plants torched one time. It is also strong stuff so i have seen the orange spotting on the leaves. And the brittle sugar leaves coming off the colas i didnt care for. As for the bushmaster which i like and use,it does kick the plants into flower mode real fast. i wouldnts go so far as to say it finishes 2 weeks sooner. and for the underdevelopment of trichromes due to its use i would say no. i grow under the credo " if it looks ready, wait a week." so if the trichromes arents ready let em go. as for the gravity and bushmaster i ultimately stopped using them. I just personally prefer my plants to be as strong as possible during the flush phase.


gravity is amazing, and if you still have it try it again, just low doses for longer is key.. and as for p maxx using as a foliar spray is great, and if your using an aerator its the only way to go. and as bushmaster, 2 applications and a foliar spray once they hit the height i want and they never grow vertically again.


----------



## malignant (Nov 26, 2010)

i just spray it when i see crystals


----------



## wannaquickee (Nov 26, 2010)

increased trichs and burned the shit out of my plants..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 27, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> increased trichs and burned the shit out of my plants..


you probably fed it too much PM


----------



## GrowKid88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey there, I just got some purple Maxx I just started week three for my GWS and Sour Kush. I wanted to use as a foialer spray and I don't care for the color change. If it happens then that's awsome. I am really just wanting to frost up my babies. I dont know how to foiarl feed them but I bet it's not rocket surgery or brian science. I can't feed them before the lights go out but would it be bad to feed them when the lights are on. I have a 400w system. Any help would be great


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, i have been using PM as a foliar feed weeks 1-4 of flowering so far and i can't see any difference at all between the other plants in my garden. It may have hindered the stretch by a few inches if anything but its hard to say for sure because i only applied it to 3 out of 11 plants. On the bright side... the good news is i'm not seeing any negative effects lol!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 4, 2011)

Another update! Its the begining of week 7 and i've been foliar feeding 3 out of my 11 plants with Purple Maxx once a week and i'm starting to see some interesting results lol. The 3 plants i have been treating with PM are the only plants in my garden that are NOT turning purple! I repeat, the plants i've sprayed with Purple Maxx have not changed in color but my untreated plants have...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2011)

Huel Perkins said:


> Another update! Its the begining of week 7 and i've been foliar feeding 3 out of my 11 plants with Purple Maxx once a week and i'm starting to see some interesting results lol. The 3 plants i have been treating with PM are the only plants in my garden that are NOT turning purple! I repeat, the plants i've sprayed with Purple Maxx have not changed in color but my untreated plants have...


interesting...are the plants from seed? or from the same mother?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 5, 2011)

They are all clones from the same mother.


----------



## arik maso (Jan 5, 2011)

Huel Perkins said:


> They are all clones from the same mother.


hmm... interesting results. thats cool


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 16, 2011)

So what's the deal with this and hydro? I see it being used as food and as foliar. Organic != Hydro, so they say foliar this for hydro? If foliar only, do you worry about the ppm of your normal reservoir having to be lower to prevent nute burn or does that not matter since its foliar? Any incompatibilities with other nutrient lines? I use Humboldt Nutrients (not Humboldts Own or whoever this is from)

I've got a few hundred plants, so I can do a test run, but I'd like to hear what does/doesnt work before I go nuts  Thanks

kitty


----------



## clintsy (Jan 19, 2011)

im runnin a 5gal dwc and i add 6ml to the rez every 2 weeks . . i have a (up to) 60 gallon whisper air pump with 4 airstones attached and even thoe it says do not use with an areator because it will cause bacteria contaminints to grow darastically, i continue to add it to the rez with no problems what so ever except the smallest signs of nute burn which is a 8th of an inch on the tip of a few fan leaves. .
the other weird thing is i havent cut back my nute strength at all, i actually raised it by 100 ppm graduallly
so i 4sure recommend using this shit just be carefull at first or you Will burn the shit out of the babes


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 20, 2011)

Another update!
I'm in week 9 (I think) and my 3 plants I treated with Purple Maxx are all still solid dark green while all of my other untreated plants have many yellowing and purple leaves surrounding the main colas. I only used the PM as a foliar feed on the 3 plants weeks 1-7 of flowering.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just swooped this up, i want to revive this thread. starting week six in two days, should i foliar spray this late into flower? its says 3-4 weeks before finished on bottle.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 5, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Just swooped this up, i want to revive this thread. starting week six in two days, should i foliar spray this late into flower? its says 3-4 weeks before finished on bottle.


Start now. Next time start around week 4-5 once the buds start forming real good. Spray em twice a week before the lights go off. You dont want to soak them soaking wet, but make sure its sprayed pretty evenly across all the plants with good coverage. You dont need much of it, I think I use a spoon full every time I fill the small foliar spray bottle. Spray em up till the week of harvest.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldnt use it personally.. I own both snowstorm & gravity. but purple max it like trying to put lipstick on a pig. Looks are not everything and here in So Cal my local disp. refuses 90% of "purp" strains for this reason. Grow some grade A dank before trying to color your bud


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 5, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I wouldnt use it personally.. I own both snowstorm & gravity. but purple max it like trying to put lipstick on a pig. Looks are not everything and here in So Cal my local disp. refuses 90% of "purp" strains for this reason. Grow some grade A dank before trying to color your bud


You are misinformed then. This isnt to make bud purple or try and color it. It just helps frosten up your colas.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Exactly, i figured i wouldn't soak, but rather fine mist them. Color isnt the reason i bought it. I bought it for the trichome production which the bottle states, "virtually every grower experiences crazy resin production after applying it", with the chance of it turning purple about 1/3 of the time, especially if your strain already has that natural potential. My strains can all turn purple with out this, but this cannot hurt trying to bring out more of their natural potential. Also used for denser more heavy buds states the back of the bottle.

So there is no adverse taste after foliage application that late in flower?


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 5, 2011)

I've used Purple Maxx on around 300 plants by now. There is no adverse taste. Just dont use the week of harvest.


----------



## malignant (Jul 6, 2011)

produces indisputable trichome coverage.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds super sexy, thanks for your help.
I did two foliage applications so far, plus one in the nute solution.
I did a pretty good misting today compared to yesterday. though from yesterdays spraying i do see a slight,slight difference.
How long tell you usually see results? i hear its pretty much over night.
I did 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for the foliage, then 2ml a gallon for their roots, that sound right to you guys?
Again how long till results are more visible?


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 7, 2011)

If you are adding it to the reservoir, make sure your ppm is MUCH lower. Like 1/2 to 2/3 of what your normal ppm is.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> If you are adding it to the reservoir, make sure your ppm is MUCH lower. Like 1/2 to 2/3 of what your normal ppm is.


 I did im only at around 500 ppm when running with this purple maxx.
How long until u seen any results?


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 7, 2011)

You'll notice the results within a few days. Spray half your plants instead of all of them and take some pictures


----------



## keifcake (Jul 9, 2011)

just ordered 8oz to give it a try,... pretty expensive stuff, better work, lol...
Im taking yalls word on it working, who can argue with more trics... or purple bud... well, many people will about the purp, but
I just love the way purple bud looks, and i should get this just in time for my darkstars!!! 

hopefully i get it next week so my hypnotic looks like the one in the pic on the tude. If it doesnt go purple, its still an amazing lime green thats already frosted looking like high times bud, and to ssee that explode with the purple maxx will be excellent.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 10, 2011)

So i have done about three applications and again the difference is slight so far. I though i saw some purpling today, but i didn't look to closely and lost the spot i was looking at, but that is okay im only 5 weeks 2 days in flower, so i expect coloring if any late in flower, after week six, but probably mostly week 9 the last week, i have been introducing cooler temps to see if that helps.
Again the difference in trichomes is slight but it is there, i have done three foliar applications and two feedings in the nute solution. This is in coco, in 7 gallon pots, under 1000watt air cooled tube, the plants are super bushy and developing nicely, they were damn frosty even before purple maxx but it cant hurt to give them more of a boost  .
the strains are NYC Diesel x Sour Diesel-seedism seeds and Violator Kush- barneys farm.
ill post pics when i can.


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 10, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> So i have done about three applications and again the difference is slight so far. I though i saw some purpling today, but i didn't look to closely and lost the spot i was looking at, but that is okay im only 5 weeks 2 days in flower, so i expect coloring if any late in flower, after week six, but probably mostly week 9 the last week, i have been introducing cooler temps to see if that helps.
> Again the difference in trichomes is slight but it is there, i have done three foliar applications and two feedings in the nute solution. This is in coco, in 7 gallon pots, under 1000watt air cooled tube, the plants are super bushy and developing nicely, they were damn frosty even before purple maxx but it cant hurt to give them more of a boost  .
> the strains are NYC Diesel x Sour Diesel-seedism seeds and Violator Kush- barneys farm.
> ill post pics when i can.



You'll see it between now and week 7. Before week 5 they pretty much look just normal.

With respect to the purpling, two notes:

- The spray doesnt make it purple. It can increase a deficiency that is OK to have and create some purpling on some plants sometimes as a result of that, but it doesnt make anything purple and isnt really intended. That's why its now SnowStorm Ultra not Purple Maxx anymore.

- Plants will look the LEAST purple under a red hps lamp.  If you bring a plant into the natural daylight then all of a sudden you'll see its actual colors. That's one of the reasons many photos on the forums here suck, people take pictures with their grow lights on instead of daylight or normal bulbs.

- I dont think you want to do foliar AND nutrient solution -- That to me seems like a doubling of the dosage which could have unintended consequences. Am I wrong on this part? I dont know, this is what I *think*!


----------



## keifcake (Jul 10, 2011)

From what i read you definitely reduce the amount of nutes your giving it while using purp maxx. 

I have a couple similar growing plants of same strain im planning on spraying just one to see the difference.


----------



## malignant (Jul 10, 2011)

purple maxx and snowstorm cause your plants to uptake more nutes than normal, essentially its like an anabolic steroid for your plant. use gravity at the same time so theres more of it taken up.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 10, 2011)

I was reading some reviews on th egravity and it made the buds way to dense for most people and a side by side comparison of the buds were the same weight dry, just the one with gravity was a lot s,maller due to the density.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 10, 2011)

I couldn't afford gravity but thats okay i can try it some other time, my buds should be and look really dense already under my 1000w only 7 inches away from the canopy.


----------



## purpz (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone notice there are two different purple maxx made by the same company? i have one that is exactly the same as "Snow storm" and the other is different in color & has "organic acids & amino acids" with no N-P-K value, also it has a label on the front that says; "100% organic". 
Anyone else notice this?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 10, 2011)

purpz said:


> Anyone notice there are two different purple maxx made by the same company? i have one that is exactly the same as "Snow storm" and the other is different in color & has "organic acids & amino acids" with no N-P-K value, also it has a label on the front that says; "100% organic".
> Anyone else notice this?


 I know there are a couple different ones out there from what it sounds like.
Mine is "Purple maxx snow storm" It states derived from potassium carbonate, also has an N-P-K of 0-0-3 some people says their bottle has no N-P-K ratios as well as them saying its derives of humic acis and amino acids, my bottle doesnt say that at all. Its still an experimental product that they claimed wasnt meant for retail yet, but because of such a high demand they released it on shelves and apparently they change the formula and feeding recommendations on different bottles.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 10, 2011)

This thread really has me thinking about trying the purple maxx and the snow storm outside or indoors. I am in soil though? And whats foliar feeding? Can i just water my girls with this stuff and my new GH duo complete program? Part A and B!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes you can feed it to them in the nute solution or put it in a spray bottle at 2ml a gallon and finely mist the girls the last three to four weeks before harvest.
Or you can do both which is what im doing, i see a difference in trichomes for sure and the buds are getting real fat.


----------



## malignant (Jul 11, 2011)

there are a few products, depending on when you purchased it. its been experimental and in development for years, snowstorm, then purplemaxx, then purplemaxx snowstorm, then lastly ultra snowstorm.. purplrmaxx has enzymes to promote color as well as the resin production, but all of them usually just case your plants to uptake more than norm ppms..


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like a go to me just need a little bit more cash! i would like to buy the stuff in a quart or gallon size save some bucks! Maliggnant and tryingtogrow89 take a look at my thread tell me what you all think!

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/437605-my-first-real-grow-thread.html


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 11, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> This thread really has me thinking about trying the purple maxx and the snow storm outside or indoors. I am in soil though? And whats foliar feeding? Can i just water my girls with this stuff and my new GH duo complete program? Part A and B!


Foliar feeding is just a spray bottle of water. Add a teaspoon of purple max or snowstorm ultra whatever and spray it on the place twice a week before the lights go out, from weeks 4 till they are done flowering. That's it.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 21, 2011)

This stuff is turning out to be pretty awesome, wasnt sure if id be able to tell the difference in resin production but after a few applications of it to my wembley, im seeing the leaves completely covered in trics. Top and bottom side completely covered, never seen that much packed in on there.. plus the few i see popping up on fan leaves on the others. no purple yet, but not worried about that./


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2011)

im going to harvest in one week using pmaxx and i will induce super cold temps at night for this last week


----------



## keifcake (Jul 21, 2011)

i wish i could loweer my temps a lot, its a lot of troouble.. box to crowded at the moment for frozen jugs to be put in at dark period.


----------



## abe389 (Oct 27, 2011)

am fixing 2 buy sum purp maxx--hope it works good --am 30 days in2 flowering am useing GH 4 chem and koolbloom --am gonna buy bud cady and da purp---hope it works ----???? can i mix da purp with my GH chem and water or should i stop useing GH and just use purp and water by its self


----------



## abe389 (Oct 27, 2011)

am fixing 2 buy sum purp maxx--hope it works good --am 30 days in2 flowering am useing GH 4 chem and koolbloom --am gonna buy big bud and da purp---hope it works ----???? can i mix da purp with my GH chem and water or should i stop useing GH and just use purp and water by its self


----------



## abe389 (Oct 27, 2011)

can i use big bud and da purp maxx 2gether-????? and i also heard that it could cause root rot????--let me know


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2011)

abe389 said:


> can i use big bud and da purp maxx 2gether-????? and i also heard that it could cause root rot????--let me know


I'd pick one................  My recommendation would be for the Ultra Maxx or whatever the combo product is called. I've been very happy with it for almost a year now.


----------



## malignant (Oct 28, 2011)

its good to use purple maxx or snowstorm with gravity, better than using big bud


----------

